# Cubase Pro 9.5 on Macbook Pro



## star.keys (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi there,

Is anyone using Cubase Pro 9.5 on Macbook Pro? I tried to switch from Logic because I really like the interface and customisation of keyboard shortcuts with Cubase. However my MacBook Pro's fan keeps spinning at full speed. Therefore I was forced to move back to Logic, which runs super smooth on my system. Does Cubase like Mac?

Cheers,
Amol


----------



## GlennC (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have the same problem. It has to do with the way Steinberg code their app. It requires the use of descrete graphics instead of using the integrated graphics. This causes the temperature to rise and the fan to go mental. Logic does not require the use of descrete graphics and therefore runs much quieter. Please note that if you run Kontakt it also requires the use of descrete graphics. 
This can be fixed if the developers add a code to their info.plist to not require the use of descrete grapics as described on Apples developer site.
This is afterall a DAW and should therefore not need to use descrete graphics. 
Not only does this oversight cause the fans to run full blast but it also uses a lot more battery. 
I did send a request to Steinberg about this including the link to how to fix it but have not heard back from them even after several months. 
Lets hope they will fix this. 

Regards
Glenn


----------



## gtrwll (Jul 15, 2017)

Are you guys sure about this? 

Cubase 9.5 hasn't been released yet.


----------



## GlennC (Jul 15, 2017)

My answer was for Cubase Pro 9.
It has been the same problem since I started using Cubase at v 8.5.


----------



## star.keys (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks GlennC for confirming. Its a shame because the lovely interface ofCubase Pro 9 is practically unuseable on Mac isn't it... Switching back to Logic because I can't stand the fan noise and temperature shooting up to n extent that I could fry eggs on my MacBook Pro.

gtrwll, yes I was referring to Pro 9

Cheers


----------



## GlennC (Jul 16, 2017)

You could try to install this https://gfx.io/ on your macbook pro. It is called gfxcardstatus and will let you choose between descrete and integrated grapics. Its a little utility that runs in your menybar. I tried it on mine and it helps but should not be nessesary if developers would update themselves on new features in MacOS. Hope it helps.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmmm.. as others have pointed out 9.5 is not released, so I assume you mean either 8.5 or 9.
I run Cubase on my macbook pro......and rarely do my top fans come on. But then again I keep my macbook pro on a cooling pad.


rsp


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 17, 2017)

GlennC said:


> You could try to install this https://gfx.io/ on your macbook pro. It is called gfxcardstatus and will let you choose between descrete and integrated grapics. Its a little utility that runs in your menybar. I tried it on mine and it helps but should not be nessesary if developers would update themselves on new features in MacOS. Hope it helps.



You can select which graphics card to use inside the settings app on the MacBook, I have mine set to use the performance graphics 100%. I have had great experience with C9 so far, including the graphics on my MBP Retina.

Regarding heat, I recommend investing in a good USB powered cooling mat.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not sure if this settings is available on Macs but when running Cubase on a PC you have the option to turn on/off a setting relating to the power scheme. When on, it will often push the fans on even though it's not necessary.


----------



## stigc56 (Jul 17, 2017)

star.keys said:


> Thanks GlennC for confirming. Its a shame because the lovely interface ofCubase Pro 9 is practically unuseable on Mac isn't it... Switching back to Logic because I can't stand the fan noise and temperature shooting up to n extent that I could fry eggs on my MacBook Pro.
> 
> gtrwll, yes I was referring to Pro 9
> 
> Cheers


Works fine on Mac Pro.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jul 18, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> I'm not sure if this settings is available on Macs but when running Cubase on a PC you have the option to turn on/off a setting relating to the power scheme. When on, it will often push the fans on even though it's not necessary.



I'm facing the same issue, so switching to PC. Would you recommend Windows 7 or 10? Suggestion for any additional softwares? 

Thank you.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jul 18, 2017)

JaikumarS said:


> I'm facing the same issue, so switching to PC. Would you recommend Windows 7 or 10? Suggestion for any additional softwares?
> 
> Thank you.



There are issues with VEP on my W10 machine that I've never been able to fix but others seem to be running fine with it. Other than that it's been fine. Places like Remote Control and Junkie XL's are still on W7 which could be an indicator that W10 isn't quite up to snuff (and/or they're just being cautious).


----------



## JaikumarS (Jul 18, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> There are issues with VEP on my W10 machine that I've never been able to fix but others seem to be running fine with it. Other than that it's been fine. Places like Remote Control and Junkie XL's are still on W7 which could be an indicator that W10 isn't quite up to snuff (and/or they're just being cautious).



Thanks for the quick update


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 18, 2017)

JaikumarS said:


> I'm facing the same issue, so switching to PC. Would you recommend Windows 7 or 10? Suggestion for any additional softwares?
> 
> Thank you.



A PC will give you just as much grief, unless you go with a fan-less cooling option.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jul 18, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> A PC will give you just as much grief, unless you go with a fan-less cooling option.



So would you recommend the Mac pro dustbin 64GB RAM?


----------

